# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 >  GW2 Beta Client Download

## Analhammer

Virustotal: Here
Download: Here
Picture: Here

found over at xentax forums...
May be usefull for reverse engineers  :Wink:  

Obviously you can't play it without legit beta invitation....

----------


## TehVoyager

I'd suggest not posting that untill it can be verified there isnt an MD5 or checksum difference per exe that would allow the devs to track the source of the leak.

----------


## goddy

i don't think this is real...

----------


## pushedx

It's legit, thanks for the share Analhammer.

I tested it in a VM and Sandbox (after I checked it out in OllyDbg) since I wasn't sure of the original source, and it's clean. It's setup like GW1 was, if you ever played that. You run the posted exe (the client) and it'll download all the game files into a single archive (~11GB). Then, you run the updated gw2.exe to start the game (that's the updated gw2 at the time of this post. If they patch, it'll be different by the time you download it.).

The client _is the downloader_, so they have it as compact as GW1. It was a pretty fast download too, so it only took a few hours to download with a decent internet connection. Not sure how the speeds are since though.

Of course, if you only want to analyze the client, you don't have to actually use it to download the data file. You can just use OllyDbg/IDA. Anyone who knows what they are doing, wouldn't take long to verify the exe is real.

----------


## TehVoyager

FYI op gj listening. now when it turns out every download has an individual offset and your permanently blacklisted from all ncsoft/arenanet games, you'll have noone to blame but yourself!  :Smile: 

Plus, when the lawyers come-a-knocking remember, magnets wont wipe your drives fast enough.

----------


## pushedx

> FYI op gj listening. now when it turns out every download has an individual offset and your permanently blacklisted from all ncsoft/arenanet games, you'll have noone to blame but yourself! 
> 
> Plus, when the lawyers come-a-knocking remember, magnets wont wipe your drives fast enough.


Actually, you are telling that to the wrong person:




> found over at xentax forums...
> May be usefull for reverse engineers


It's not _his_ download!  :Wink:  If you search for the sendspace URL posted, you'll find the post it came from on their forums.

I'd agree though, it seems ArenaNet is taking NDA breaks seriously, based on what I've read over the net.

----------


## Farylon

> FYI op gj listening. now when it turns out every download has an individual offset and your permanently blacklisted from all ncsoft/arenanet games, you'll have noone to blame but yourself! Plus, when the lawyers come-a-knocking remember, magnets wont wipe your drives fast enough.


Lawyers? Hahaha.

----------


## Confucius

> Lawyers? Hahaha.


Game companies take their business very serious now days. They will not hesitate to threaten you with lawyers, it has happened to me before.

----------


## TehVoyager

@Fairylon 

Non-disclosure agreement - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Read. Learn.

I take cookies and Waffles as my preferred form of apology gift.


Some companies take NDA Leaks really really seriously. like, for an example, a company that has every square inch of your screen watermarked with the email address the client is logged in under, and monitors all activity you are preforming on your computer while the client is running. Like Guild wars 2 has and does.

and if you honestly think "im hiding in my mommies basement under a sheet, they cant find me lololo" or "im not in the USA they cant do anything lol" you better check to see if your country CO-OPERATES with the united states, cause if it does, you are this cute little thing called SCREWED.

@Mighty Bear Turtle panda warrior: lol wut did you do  :Big Grin: 

@pushedx: ah. point stands, shouldn't have been uploaded here till two people with clients could check there MD5 check sum and shit to make sure there identical.

----------


## Xel

> Game companies take their business very serious now days. They will not hesitate to threaten you with lawyers, it has happened to me before.


When? :O

*On-topic:* U(SA) can't touch me
U(SA) can't touch me
U(SA) can't touch me (oh-oh oh oh oh-oh-oh)
U(SA) can't touch me (oh-oh oh oh oh-oh-oh)
My-my-my-my can't touch me 

NDA hits me so hard makes me say oh my Lord
Thank you for blessing me with disk to crypt and two false PCs
It feels good when you know they are after
A superdupe homeboy from the Leaktown
And I'm known as such
And this is a leaker uh U(SA) can't touch

I told you lawyers u can't touch me
Yeah that's how I'm leakin' and you know u can't touch me
Look in my files man u can't touch them
You know let me leak the alpha clients u can't touch this

----------


## Vengfull

> When? :O
> 
> *On-topic:* U(SA) can't touch me
> U(SA) can't touch me
> U(SA) can't touch me (oh-oh oh oh oh-oh-oh)
> U(SA) can't touch me (oh-oh oh oh oh-oh-oh)
> My-my-my-my can't touch me 
> 
> NDA hits me so hard makes me say oh my Lord
> ...


/offtopic

I ****ing lol'd so hard at this.

----------

